# Beginner ? about drones



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Still new at this, so I'm asking the experts. Bought 2 nucs about a month ago and placed them with brood boxes full of honey and pollen from last season (I lost one hive in November and the other over winter, so plenty of food in there). Both have good numbers and are busy. 

When I checked them yesterday, I noticed that one has many more drones than the other and more than I ever saw last season. 

I will admit that I am still apprehensive about going into the brood boxes to look closer, worried that I will upset the order of things. 

Are high numbers of drones good or bad in June? I'm in Far northern WI and we had a fair winter and chilly to fair spring with occasional hot days. There is plenty blooming for them now. 

Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You need to get in the hive and check it out. Is possible the queen is only laying drone eggs.
Could also be the queen is gone and you have a laying worker.

Get in the hive for a look see.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you have a laying worker then ALL of the brood will be drones. If that is the case, then you will need to get rid of the laying worker and introduce a new queen


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

